# LoadModule will nicht so recht



## Wolfsbein (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo
ich habe den neuesten 1.3er Apache unter WinXP installiert. Wenn ich nun in der httpd.conf ein Modul 

laden will, z.B. mod_rewrite:

```
LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
```
Leider wird das Modul nicht geladen, es funktioniert zumindest nicht und mit phpinfo() erfahre ich auch 

nichts, sprich es kommt keine Fehlermeldung und auch keine Bestätigung.
Jetzt nutze ich ja Windows und eigentlich sollte es ja mod_rewrite.dll heißen, aber DLLs sind im 

Installer nicht dabeigewesen und ich weiß auch nicht ob ich da jetzt richtig liege?
Zumindest ist mod_so.c als compiled-in module angegeben.
In der error.log steht auch überhaupt nichts zu mod_rewrite. Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht mehr woran es 

liegen kann.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich musste z.B. den Apache neu compilieren, weil ich selbstgeschriebene Kylix-so's einbinden wollte ...


```
#!bin/sh
CFLAGS="-g" \
CFLAGS_SHLIB="-g" \
LIBS="/usr/lib/libpthread.so" \
./configure \
"--with-layout=Apache" \
"--enable-module=so" \
"--enable-rule="SHARED_CORE" \
"$@"
```


----------



## Wolfsbein (12. Juli 2003)

Leider kann ich ihn hier unter Windows nicht neu kompilieren, da ich die Tools nicht da habe. Aber mitlerweile glaube ich, dass es an der .htaccess Datei selbst liegt.

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Secure Area"
AuthUserFile /usr/verwaltung/web/.htusers

# .htaccess für 
RewriteEngine On
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteBase /info

# 1. Regel
RewriteRule ^data_(.*)/(.*)$ index\.php?area=$1&site=$2 [L]
```
Die Passwortabfrage geht nämlich auch nicht. Und unter einem Linux Testsystem geht beides. In der httpd.conf steht aber, dass .htaccess Dateien verwendet werden sollen und die Datei heißt auch so, trotz Windows. Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Juli 2003)

Wie sieht die AllowOverride-Einstellung aus? Setze die in der Directory-Direktive mal auf All.

Dann wird zumindestens die .htaccess berücksichtigt.


----------



## Wolfsbein (12. Juli 2003)

```
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride All
</Directory>
```
Es geht leider nicht .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Juli 2003)

Na ja, aber ist das die einzige Direktive ?

Bsp.: Deine Daten liegen in: /var/www/domain.de/html

und es existiert

```
<Directory /var/www>
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
</Directory>
```
ist nix mehr mit AllowOverride All.


----------



## Wolfsbein (13. Juli 2003)

Nein das geht leider nicht. Sollte ja auch nicht nötig sein, den ein Webhoster z.B. weiß ja auch nicht welche Unterverzeichnisse seine Kunden anlegen und kann nicht immer eine neue Direktive anlegen.
Ich möchte nur noch mal sagen, dass es unter Windows bei mir nicht geht, unter Linux schon .


----------



## Wolfsbein (14. Juli 2003)

So ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich wenn ich meine URL z.B. so eingebe:
data_main/top (siehe oben RewriteRule) dann erhalte ich keinen 404 mehr, sonder nur noch ein "No input file specified." Das muss vom Server kommen weil das wirklich die einzige Ausgabe ist und meine PHP Datei zumindest ein <html> ausgeben würde.


----------



## Wolfsbein (17. Juli 2003)

Das erste Problem habe ich gelöst. Unter Windows wird anscheinend diese Zeile nicht verstanden: 
RewriteBase / 
also habe ich sie auskommentiert. Jetzt werden aber auch Bilder und Stylesheets nicht mehr richtig geladen, obwohl die ganz normal, ohne data_bla/blub, angegeben sind. Muss ich für die eine andere Direktive angeben?


----------

